# emergency help required



## dniclayton (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I'm a 14 handicapper and get out about once a week.... 2 days ago i went to the range and hit the ball great..... because i'm playing in a competition tomorrow i decided to go the range again today..... wrong decision... i hit 3 buckets and didn't hit one ball straight.... i sliced/shanked everything right.... 
i couldn't figure out what has gone wrong... my swing feels ok.... practice swing feels good, tempo feels fine, but nothing would work... even half shots were going right......
Does anyone know a simple drill i can do to get back to basics tomorrow on the range before i play.... i'm terrified of standing on the first tee at the moment.....

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Start your practice session with a short iron, and just make half swings. Work your way up to full swings with that club, then start the same process with a longer club. When you get through that with your driver, you should be back on track. :thumbsup:


----------



## dniclayton (Jan 10, 2007)

*thanks...*

I will certainly try it... but i couldn't even hit half shots today....


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

First thing you need to do is push the doubt out of your head. You are a good golfer, and you have just hit a couple of bad buckets of balls - no big deal.

When you get to the first tee, dont think about your bad practise session, keep the last good round in your head.

From there keep it simple, ball position good, feet and shoulders square, use your normal swing, keep your head down.

Your best golf comes when you dont over think. You pick the right club, aim at the target and just forget everything and swing.


----------



## dniclayton (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys...... tee off in 90 mins..... will give it a go


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

dniclayton said:


> Thanks guys...... tee off in 90 mins..... will give it a go



Keep us posted on how things go :thumbsup:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

dniclayton said:


> Thanks guys...... tee off in 90 mins..... will give it a go


where are you?


----------



## dniclayton (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm in Texas,

Well guys..... some limited success... i followed your advice and i hit the ball 'ok' on the range before i played... When i played i didn't shank everything right the way i did on the range the other day, but i drew everything left, which is something i have never, EVER done before, being a natural fader of the ball.... I guess i must've been over compensating somewhere..

I ended up shooting about 6 shots above my handicap, so it wasn't good, but i guess it could've been worse.

will hit the range again on saturday morning and try to get back to normal


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

To be honest, I find I am in the same position as yourself, same handicap (as our club seems to be against cutting people in winter). I am hitting the ball very badly at the moment, confidence is low, which is starting to tell on my putting. Even with all this I am still scrambling round no worse than 3 / 4 shots over my handicap playing off 7/8s or 3/4.

I played much more than normal over Christmas, and I think I have burnt out a little. Since then I have taken some time away, only playing once a week, and I have a lesson booked for Saturday to see if I can find out where these bad connections are being caused.


----------



## dniclayton (Jan 10, 2007)

It's no fun is it Fitz... I'm suddenly standing over the ball questioning everything about my swing... Instead of trying to decide whether to play a slight fade or a draw, i'm trying to figure out which hazzard i'm most likely to hit it into next..... nightmare!!
I've never had a lesson before, but i actually have my first one booked for Wed next week (xmas present from the wife), if i come away from that at least knowing what has gone wrong, I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Aeriell (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's a good slicing checklist to go through to see what is causing the problem. Golf Medic | Slicing Checklist

It might also be your grip that is causing it:
Golf Medic | Changing Your Grip Can Prevent Hooking and Slicing

This site has several other slicing tips as well. I hope it helps!

Aeriell


----------



## dniclayton (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.... it actually happened to me again at the range on Sunday.... I'm fairly sure it has something to do with my grip..... or what i am doing with my hands/wrists at impact.... i've noticed that if i'm trying to draw the ball it doesn't happen.... I've also noticed that sometimes after i swing if i try to take my stance again the club face is totally closed as though the club has moved in my hands... which is weird cos i'd expect it to be open... but clearly something has gone wrong somewhere.

Not sure really... i think i need a website with some good drills for ensuring the grip is correct....


----------



## Bobay1956 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have had great success with the Momentus 5 iron training club. You cannot swing it too fast becuase it weighs like 40 ounces. I had let my grip get too strong and was trapping iron shots which delofted the club or made shots look like a pull. This thing has a molded grip that forces you to put your hands on the club properly.

Honestly, I've never bought a swing aid in 25 years before this. I was always afraid I'd look like Kevin Costner in Tin Cup with all those things hanging off of him. But this thing has helped my tempo and corrected my grip. I bought it off Ebay for like $50.

Failing that, FourPutt has the right idea for practice.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

To hlep get realxed, what I like to do is think of a tune I like..and try to tempo my swing with my tune..it could just be that your nervous about the comp. Jusy relax, forget everything and swing!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

dniclayton said:


> Thanks for the tip.... it actually happened to me again at the range on Sunday.... I'm fairly sure it has something to do with my grip..... or what i am doing with my hands/wrists at impact.... i've noticed that if i'm trying to draw the ball it doesn't happen.... I've also noticed that sometimes after i swing if i try to take my stance again the club face is totally closed as though the club has moved in my hands... which is weird cos i'd expect it to be open... but clearly something has gone wrong somewhere.
> 
> Not sure really... i think i need a website with some good drills for ensuring the grip is correct....


Checj your Vs, make sure they line up.


----------

